# my rabbit's breed



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

hello guys! need some help from u all to identify my bunny.

cos in Singapore here, my rabbit is known as a LOCAL breed.but i am wondering.. whats the real term for it? can anyone tell me? 

thankyou!


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

one more pic.. yups.. it is not a dutch rabbit btw..


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like a dutch to me! Nice lookin bunny!!


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

haha! it is not a dutch for sure..

it is a very very common lookingrabbit breed herein singapore tt always got abandon by evil pple.. =(


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to agree, that's a Dutch bunny.

Jen


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm just wondering, how do you know it's not a dutch? I can't think of anything else it could be that's all.


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

I think what's happening here is Riyon is thinking it's not dutch because it's a common breed in Singapore.

Riyon I live in Australia and I have a Californian Himalayan breedrabbit, there are lots of them here in Australia but theydidn't originate from here.

I think it's like your bunny being a Dutch breed but there are lots of them in Singapore and they do not originate from there. 

Does this make sense????


----------



## naturestee (Oct 9, 2005)

He's a dutch. He looks a lot like mine.







They are a very common breed in America, Europe, and elsewhere. I live in the US but I have a Dutch and a Polish.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 9, 2005)

Def. a dutch. My dutch is in my avatar.


----------



## Shuu (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.dutchrabbit.com/


----------



##  (Oct 9, 2005)

IF IT HOPS LIKE A DUTCH, LOOKS LIKE A DUTCH , THEN ITIS DEFINATELY A DARNED DUTCH!

just because it says Localbreed that may not be theactual name , BTW yes it isa dutch.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

erm.. guys.. it is really not a dutch rabbit!!do not just see his fur colour and determines it.. i show u more picsabout Local bunnies! 



the pic tures here shown are the same breed as my bunny... =]

they came from the same mom and dad..


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

the mom of the above 2 bunnies.. also a local breed.. =]


----------



## Shuu (Oct 9, 2005)

Look, I don't know how we can make it any moreclear. You may call them "Local" bunnies, but the rest of the worldcalls them Dutch. 
How can it be that you are right and the experts are wrong? Simple: it can't.

Just because they're bred locally, doesn't make them any less of a Dutch rabbit.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Believe it of not, dutch DO come in differentcolors...if your not going to take the word of many people here who DOknow their stuff (not meaning myself) why did you bother toask??

Its possible its a mix, but there's most definatly some dutch in there.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

hmmm.. i know what a dutch rabbit lookslike..and i know it looks like my bunny also!but in singaporehere.. its not very common to own one at all as it is quiteexpensive.. 

but this kind of bunnies i own is more of to a cheaper price side,whereby pple always abandon it when it grows up ...=( 

so i am wondering if anyone knows .. hehe..


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

They are looking at the markings on the rabbit, not at the color.

You asked for their opinions and they gave you what they thought. I also think it's a Dutch rabbit.

You say it's cheaper than others, then it's probably a mutt. Many mixed breeds but it definitely has some dutch as said above.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

hmm.. but if the mom is grey in colour and the papa is all white in colour?..sorry.. no offence here.. trying to learn too.. =D


----------



## Shuu (Oct 9, 2005)

*Riyon wrote:*


> hmmm.. i know what a dutch rabbit looks like..and i know itlooks like my bunny also!but in singapore here..its not very common to own one at all as it is quiteexpensive..
> 
> but this kind of bunnies i own is more of to a cheaper price side,whereby pple always abandon it when it grows up ...=(
> 
> so i am wondering if anyone knows .. hehe..


You're saying it can't be a Dutch because it was cheaper than most other Dutches you've seen? I don't get what you're asking.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Called genetcis...color patterns, eye colors,everything comes from further back in the line than just the immediateparents!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

Then it's probably a MIX breed.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

ermm.. no no no.. this isn't wat i am meaning.. whahaha.. alamaks.. getting really confused up here!

i think i will get more help from my local area side.. will update u guys then! 

cheers! =]


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

Would you be happier and believe it more if you we told you its a minilop?


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

kekes.. of course not..are u trying to be erm... shooting at me?



sorry if i offence anyone! but i am taking down advices.. thankyou!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok... this is a Dutch and it looks identical to your rabbit except for the color.







Here are the only accepted breeds in North America, do you see anybreed that could possible fit your rabbit better than Dutch? I don't.

http://www.arba.net/photo.htm


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

okays.. tell me then.. is this a dutch also? a mixed dutch? =]


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

more pics!


----------



## Zee (Oct 9, 2005)

This is also a Dutch - Harlequin Dutch






And another






Can you see that your rabbit may actually be a dutch !!!!


----------



## Shuu (Oct 9, 2005)

They look like either Dutch mix or a bad line of Dutches.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

sorry guys for all these.. i just found up what is the specific term anyways..just ask an expert in my local area..

its an Oryctolagus cuniculus! learn something new today.. hehe

sorry for all these confusing things once again..pai sehif i offended anyone..

cheers!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

*Riyon wrote: *


> its an Oryctolagus cuniculus! learn something new today.. hehe




That's a Cottontail, isn't it? :?And there's no way your rabbit is a Cottontail.


----------



## Zee (Oct 9, 2005)

Oryctolagus cuniculus - Is latin for Rabbit or European Wild Rabbit.

There are lots of breeds under this latin name including *DUTCH !!!!!*
*
Riyon wrote: *


> sorry guys for all these.. ijust found up what is the specific term anyways..just ask an expert inmy local area..
> 
> its an Oryctolagus cuniculus! learn something new today.. hehe
> 
> ...


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

yups!

bunnies just got mixed here and there.. not pure breed anymore..

i guess i need to learn more..

thanks you guys for the response.. really fast... *impressed*

anyways.. i dun really care about the breed.. as long as i love it can liao! =D


----------



## Zee (Oct 9, 2005)

If you don't really care what the breed is, then

*WHY DID YOU ASK IN THE FIRST PLACE !!!!!!*


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

learning.. can't i learn more about my bunny?? 

apologiseto those if i kept denying about dutch and so on.. 

but this is part of a learning process isn;t it?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

Er... you had to do a search to find out yourpet was an Oryctolagus cuniculus? Which simply means rabbit...:?Didn't you know your pet was a rabbit before?


----------



## Zee (Oct 9, 2005)

It is part of learning process yes.

But if you have been told more than once, what breed your rabbit, why not believe us ?

If it was one person, I could possibly understand. But everyone has said what breed you bun is.

Learning about rabbits is hard, but most people here are know rabbits very well.

A piece of friendly advice, instead of trying to say that everyone iswrong, try listening to them. That way you will learn that more
*
Riyon wrote: *


> learning.. can't i learn more about my bunny??
> 
> apologiseto those if i kept denying about dutch and so on..
> 
> but this is part of a learning process isn;t it?


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

yups.. like i said..* i apologise*.. =]

so pls.. stop shooting at me. i can't accept things fast..so pls forgive and forget..hehe..

this is a friendly forum ya? :dude:

hope to know u guys better!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 9, 2005)

O.K. I have been raising Dutch forover 13 years now and I have been reading this thread and basicallylaughing....sorry. Riyon, looks to me like you have a Dutchor possibly a Dutch mixed with something else. How much doesyour bunnies weigh? Dutch are supposed to weighbetween3 1/2 and 5 1/2 pounds. They come in avariety of colors...black, blue, chocolate, gray, steel, tortoise,gold, blue-gray, blue-steel, harlequin, chinchilla...see where I amgoing with this.

The mother is a chinchilla colored Dutch. Dutch don't have tohave exact markings to be a dutch. In fact, quite a few areborn VERY mismarked and even solids are born.

Sharon


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 9, 2005)

*Riyon wrote: *


> hello guys! need some help from u all to identify my bunny.
> 
> cos in Singapore here, my rabbit is known as a LOCAL breed.but i am wondering.. whats the real term for it? can anyone tell me?
> 
> thankyou!


Oh my.....what a cute Dutch rabbit!

I can't get them here in SW Texas...but you have them in Singapore? 

No fair. Oh well, I like my lionheads anyway...and Tiny won't let me have any more bunnies...

Peg


----------



## 3 R Rabbitry (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, I too looked up the wordoryctolagus cuniculus on the internet. It seems tobe a word that covers a wide range of rabbits or just rabbits ingeneral. I agree his rabbit looks to have dutch markings, butis probably mixed with something else. Maybe the more expensive dutchrabbits in Singapore are the pure bred ones??

And by the way, there is no harm in trying to learn more about yourrabbit. And asking questions is how we learn. Finding outexactly what breed a rabbit is can be very tricky. Having a pedigree isvery helpful. Without that, one can only guess by taking intoconsideration the fur, size, color markings, and other features. Thatis exactly what the people on this forum tried to do. I think they werepretty right on! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*


> O.K. I have been raising Dutch for over 13 yearsnow and I have been reading this thread and basicallylaughing....sorry. Riyon, looks to me like you have a Dutchor possibly a Dutch mixed with something else. How much doesyour bunnies weigh? Dutch are supposed to weighbetween3 1/2 and 5 1/2 pounds. They come in avariety of colors...black, blue, chocolate, gray, steel, tortoise,gold, blue-gray, blue-steel, harlequin, chinchilla...see where I amgoing with this.
> 
> The mother is a chinchilla colored Dutch. Dutch don't have tohave exact markings to be a dutch. In fact, quite a few areborn VERY mismarked and even solids are born.
> 
> Sharon






hello! sorry about all my mixing up here and making u guys laugh all the way here!

erm.. i dunnoe about pounds.. cos here we use Kilograms.. mine is about 2 KG..

the mom and the papa and their babies, i seensome before, itdoesn;t seems like a proper dutch to me.. i guess its all mixed alongthe ways.. until i came across this only black and white bunny amongthe other bunnies.. tt attracted me to adopt it.. =]

i took it to afew competitions and pet showsbefore, and thejudges and people knew tt it wasn't a dutch at all until furtherobserving... 

so tts why i am **** confused here now when people says its a dutch..

most probably it is lah.. but a mixed!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 9, 2005)

For future reference, you asked whatbreed your rabbit was and we told you it was probably a dutch or adutch cross which it probably is.

What you told us your rabbit is, is the _species_: Oryctolaguscuniculus. My rabbits are as much Oryctolagus cuniculus as yours is andone of mine is purebred. So the person who was joking about it being aMini Lop was not actually wrong, since the Mini Lop is in thatOryctolagus cuniculus category too.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 9, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> *Riyon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hello guys! needsome help from u all to identify my bunny.
> ...



yes.. if u wan my this kind of rabbits, there are alot in singapore..most being abandoned actually, u can find them at abandon sheltersactually and pple giving them up for adoptions, unlike those NDs,Lops..... which is a really sad news.. =(



now, more and more abandon rabbits like my breed can be found abandon in carparks, roadsides and parks..


----------



## irishmist (Oct 9, 2005)

This my Dutch Rabbit Pez, his parentswere both dutch. If you look at the picture he is mismarked..notice that his one paw is black rather than white. becauseof the mismarkings.. they are not showable and are sold cheaper becauseof that. More than likely your rabbit is not show quality andthat is why he was abandoned. Consider him lucky that he isstill alive! Your dutch is also mismarked his front legsshould be completely white and there are certain ways that thepatterning must be in order to qualify as a show rabbit. Youcan refer to this site to see the differences in your rabbit ascompared to a Pet rabbit.

http://www.geocities.com/dutchrabbitinfo/


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Oct 9, 2005)

I too am with the others, Dutch come in manycolors in conjunction with the white. As a matter to consider maybe thewhite father was a dutch hiding under a rew coat. I am not good withgenetics but you can have brokens genetically that are all white. Wehave all told you our opinion: Dutch or DutchX ? Definitely has dutchin it, really nice dutch markings I might add.

Pam


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok lastnight afetr I first responded to Riyons post I thought maybe itwas a language problem about countries that the bunny originated from.Now I see it was a WHOLE other issue, I couldn't help but laugh hard bypage 2 of this post.

I am glad though that we all tried giving Riyon help and advice even ifit did turn into a 3 ring circus, I think at one point or another weall (including Riyon) had a small smile or a laugh along the way withthis one.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 9, 2005)

Most likely a Dutch markedmix. The Dutch markings seem to be rather popularand there appear to be quite a few of the Dutch marked mixes as pets inSingapore. Most of the rabbits have similar "type" -- finer,longer features than we are generally used to seeing in pet rabbits inthe US. 



You can find more specific info about rabbit breeds in your area here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Rabbit_Singapore/



Oryctolagus cuniculus is the European wildrabbit, where all our domestic rabbits have descended from (samespecies).



Pam


----------



## christy (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry to tell all of you here that its NOT adutch rabbit. Pictures can be deceiving don't you know? During mycourse of business,I have been to Singapore alot oftimesand PERSONALLY seen those rabbits. Dutch rabbits have amuch shorter body and ears. Verify your facts first before insistingthat the rabbit is a dutch. All of you who insist is a dutch can jollywell go down to Singapore to take a look andsnap somepictures. 

Regards,

Christy


----------



## ariel (Oct 10, 2005)

Christy, if it's not a dutch then what is it???:?

You said you have seen them, do you know the breed that they are???onder:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

Christy, while the Singaporerabbitsare not similar to those we know by US or British standards, but theydo have the Dutch Belting gene which produces those classic Dutchrabbit markings. Dutch have been mixed into manybreedsincluding the San Juans we know here in America, whichhave the similar "wild" type to the rabbits of Singapore. No-- the Singapore rabbits in the photos may not be pure-bred Dutch byour standards, however, those rabbits do carry the genetic markingtraits of the Dutch rabbit in its ancestry.

Pam


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

*christy wrote:*


> I'm sorry to tell all of you here that its NOT a dutchrabbit. Pictures can be deceiving don't you know? During my course ofbusiness,I have been to Singapore alot of timesandPERSONALLY seen those rabbits. Dutch rabbits have a much shorter bodyand ears. Verify your facts first before insisting that the rabbit is adutch. All of you who insist is a dutch can jolly well go down toSingapore to take a look andsnap some pictures.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Christy


Christy ,

First of all snottiness will get you nowhere , Secondly since you have seenthese rabbits with Dutch type markings,how about you get us aSpecificLatin name for it For us? 

Ifor one resent the fact thatyou think that an Expert such as PamNock doesnt know what sheistalking about . Just becauseyouhave seen such a rabbit doesnt at allmake You the expert , I will have youknow and understand Mrs.Nock has spentmany years studying to become an ARBAjudge and has seen many different breedsof rabbits . Handled many, Many differentbreeds . Mrs Nock has extensiveknowledge in Genetics , Most ofus common type People dont knowmuch of Genetics and there for go bywhat we see, when you see Dutchmarking then its a Dutch , I know I forone Believe that AsPam has said Many breeds werestarted by , and improved uponor degressed by introducing theDutch rabbit into another breed .

So in closing this response . Put up someproof , Prove us wrong . Seeingyou jumped in and basicallycalled us idiots Please feel free toProve us to be such .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

I should point out that Christy and I arebasically saying the same thing -- they are not purebredDutch. Christy is familiar with the Asian "type" of petrabbits commonly seen, and these are of the same physical type, butthey have Dutch markings. There are many types of purebredsin Asian countries, but there are also local strains bred for food/pet.

Pam


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.hrss.net/adopt/adpt_gal_archive.html
they also have a Hotot in there that is clearly identified as a hotot local . 

there is no Marked Identification for aDutch rabbit . Either they dont know theBreed name , or It seems thatany rabbit they have no clue over is called aLocal breed. which in terms couldmean anything .

Take it for what it is worth , Here inthe US and elswherethese Rabbits are called Dutch .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

Of course that one isn't actually a "DwarfHotot", but it _is_ Hotot_ marked_. Hotot markingsare probably not uncommon in that area because the Hototpatternis produced bybreeding a combination of theDutch marking gene (which we've seen is very popular there) and theEnglish Spotting gene (also present among the localpopulations). 

The Vienna gene also produces Dutch-like markings, but I don't know howprevalent that gene is among local populations in Singapore.

Pam


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Pam thatwasthe point I was trying to get acrossed ,I sometimes loseproper words to express what I am tryingto say , thats the reason forthe site and pictures . I also knewyou would see what I was trying tosay and Be able to say it theright way . Thanks .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

Know what you mean Gypsy  I thinkit's just the usage of the terms that is causing confusion. "DutchMarked" doesn't mean pure-bred "Dutch Breed". To add furtherconfusion, some pure-bred Dutch may not have any Dutch markings at alland be a solid color. 



Pam


----------



## sharlene (Oct 10, 2005)

Dear all,

I am also from Singapore and would like to do some explaining.

I've noticed that Riyon constantly uses local slang like "shiok" and"alamak." I'll like to say that "shiok" actually means comfortable and"alamak" is actually OMG. "Lah" has no meaning.

Singapore used to be a British Colony. We were also a major tradingdestination. I believe that the local rabbits came about probablythrough the introduction of dutch rabbits in Singapore by either thebritish,americans or possibly spanish? Through inter breeding or shouldi term it as "messy breeding," the local rabbit was formed. My take isthat if a name really is needed, to describe it as a rabbit mutt.

Unfortunately, we do not have any rabbit shows here in singapore. Therabbit shows here are all for house bunnies and are mainly classifiedas "fattest bunny" whatsoever.

Sorry for bringing this topic up again...just felt so embarassed over the fuss that he/she kicked up.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Sharlene for the interestinginfo. Looking forward to hearingmore about rabbitsin your part of the world!



Pam


----------



## sharlene (Oct 10, 2005)

What would you like to know? I'll be happy to answer any of your questions 

Some info here:

I don't think we have canned pumpkin here. Have been searching but justcan't find any...sigh..Also, most of the brands of rabbit pellets herehave lots of treats in them. Luckily, we have Oxbow.

We also have brands like Hagen, Sluis, Burgess (i think it is supposedto be good?), Mazuri (Have the normal as well as the lab diet.) I can'tremember what the other brands are. Are any of the brands i listedgood? Currently, i feed Oxbow but am willing to change to a betterbrand.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 10, 2005)

I think Oxbow is probably one of the best brands you buy. I can't get it here but wish I could!


----------



## sharlene (Oct 10, 2005)

That's good to hear! Glad that I'm feeding my rabbits right!


----------



## sharlene (Oct 10, 2005)

Forgot to add...We don't eat rabbit meat here...


----------



## pamnock (Oct 10, 2005)

*sharlene wrote: *


> Forgot to add...We don't eat rabbit meat here...


Someone must be eating it -- Singapore is a major importer of rabbitmeat. Since there is no export market in Singapore, it isdoubtful that you'd see many commercial facilities there.

Pam


----------



## sharlene (Oct 10, 2005)

We do?? I have never seen a restaurant selling rabbit meat.
My guess is that if they are imported live, that they arebeing used as lab rabbits...(We are developing very rapidly in thebiomedical sector....)
We eat croc, deer, beef, pork, chicken, ostrich etc...but rabbit meat......? Never seen it being served before....

From what i know, there is one rabbit "farm" It's more like a rabbit mill. However, the rabbits are all sold as pets.

Even rabbit fur is not all that common here...It's too hot to be wearing fur...


----------



## Kricket (Oct 10, 2005)

Might I kindly add that this hasbeen one interesting post! My goodness! I'velearned lots. Seriously, this has been intersting!

And BTW...just have to add my two cents, that bunny is definately alarge part Dutch...maybe not all Dutch, but I think y'all areright! Well, I KNOW y'all are right


----------



## Riyon (Oct 11, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *sharlene wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Forgot toadd...We don't eat rabbit meat here...
> ...




i regreted posting this topic up and causing such a big fuss up here.. haha. letting everyone laugh off.

i didn't know tt singapore is a major importer of rabbit meat. and sofar, i haven met any stalls or places tt sold rabbit meat as foodyet. =]

but i guess in some labs in experiments.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 11, 2005)

*sharlene wrote: *


> Dear all,
> 
> I am also from Singapore and would like to do some explaining.
> 
> ...


sorry guys from other countries from using those slangs, couldn't help it! 

and yes sharlene, i am really embarassed over this matter too.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it's primarily sold inrestaurants. I never see it here in the US either, but I doknow some grocery stores and restaurants market it.

Pam


----------



## christy (Oct 11, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Singapore is a major importer of rabbit meat.


Hello all,

Call me all the names you want. That will only shows how immature all of you are. 

Pam, may i know where did you get this infomation? Care to prove it tome? I've been to Singapore several times and never did I see any stallsor restaurants selling rabbit meat.

[The 'local breed' in fact, don't have any scientific terms for it.'Local breed' is actually a cross breed.] This is extractedfromHRSS- House RabbitSocietySingapore

Christy


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

The derogitory type attitude you came in with on your first post is the reason people got upset....

Maybe you need to take a look at immaturity....


----------



## christy (Oct 11, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> The derogitory type attitude you came in with on your firstpost is the reason people got upset....
> 
> Maybe you need to take a look at immaturity....




How about the derogitory type attitude against the Singaporean? 

Talking about immaturity


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

To my knowledge, where this person was from hadnothing to do with any of this....just the fact that everytime someonetried to offer helpthey were met with, well I know its notthat....well if so much was known...why were they here asking some ofthe experts that have answered only to be told they are wrong...(myselfNOT included in the "experts" comment)


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

*christy wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Singapore is a major importer of rabbit meat.
> ...


Hi Christy,

I have seen Singapore listed as a market for rabbit meat imports on a number of sites including this one:

http://agspsrv34.agric.wa.gov.au/agency/pubns/miscpubs/Mp9323/mp9323a.htm

The US produces over 35 thousand tons of rabbit meat per year, yet Inever see it for sale here either -- that doesn't mean it doesn't exist



Pam


----------



##  (Oct 11, 2005)

*christy wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thederogitory type attitude you came in with on your first post is thereason people got upset....
> ...


 I dont know where yougot your attitude from and whyyou would say Anyone was being derogitorytowards Singaporeans , IF YOUR lookingfor anything Race motivated friend go to adifferent board , EVERYONE here is treated thesame NO ONE person , race , preference or any otherthing you can think of is treated any different . Ifor one Dipise anything Racial Motivated , and Youjust brought it to the board , So now that you knowwhat I think and feel about it Ifyou should bring it up again I will askthat you be banned .


----------



## christy (Oct 11, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *christy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *pamnock wrote: *
> ...


Hi Pam, 

Thanks for providing the link, but the link did not show that Singapore is a major importer of rabbit meat. 

Christy


----------



## christy (Oct 11, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *christy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> ...


Look, I came in here to verify that the 'local rabbits' in singapore isnot a dutch. From the previous posts, I can see that Riyon is trying totell all of you that her rabbit isn't a dutch breed but all of you turna deaf ear and the replies ain't friendly in any way. Most of you keepinsisting its a dutch breed. Which part of my first posthavea 'derogitory type attitude'
For your information,that is just your thinking, about mebeing arace motivated person. A wrong thinking I should say.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

*christy wrote:*


> *pamnock wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *christy wrote:*
> ...




The link showed a table withthe estimated amount of rabbitmeat imported. Another site listed a similar chart thatincluded Singapore and stated it was a list of the major meat importingcountries. 

Pam


----------



## christy (Oct 11, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> *christy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *pamnock wrote:*
> ...


I've seen the table on the link. What puzzled me is, Singapore importsthe lowest amount of rabbit meat (20 tonnes)among all thecoutries in the table and you're saying Singapore is a major importer.if that is the case, how about those countries which import more tonnesof rabbit meat than Singapore?

Christy


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

has anyone seen the movie Sybil? ... i think we may have a similar situ here!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 11, 2005)

*christy wrote:*


> I've seen the table on the link. What puzzled me is,Singapore imports the lowest amount of rabbit meat (20tonnes)among all the coutries in the table and you're sayingSingapore is a major importer. if that is the case, how about thosecountries which import more tonnes of rabbit meat than Singapore?
> 
> Christy


I think what Pam is trying to say is that Singapore is*one* of the top meat producers (among those on thetable). 
*"Conclusions from the study were not very encouraging. Certainlylarge markets existed for imported rabbit meat - the eight countriesimported about 47.5 million rabbits in 1988 - See Table 1."*


----------



## pamnock (Oct 11, 2005)

*christy wrote: *


> I've seen the table on the link. What puzzled me is, Singapore importsthe lowest amount of rabbit meat (20 tonnes)among all thecoutries in the table and you're saying Singapore is a major importer.if that is the case, how about those countries which import more tonnesof rabbit meat than Singapore?
> 
> Christy




No need to be puzzled  The chart only shows major importersof rabbit meat, including Singapore, which is on the low end of themajor importers. The list does not include countries thatimport very little rabbit meat.

Pam


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 11, 2005)

> I've seen the table on the link. Whatpuzzled me is, Singapore imports the lowest amount of rabbit meat (20tonnes)among all the coutries in the table and you're sayingSingapore is a major importer. if that is the case, how about thosecountries which import more tonnes of rabbit meat than Singapore?


Pam, I didnt know those statistics, thanks for the link.

Christy, I think Singapore is considered a major importer of rabbitmeat because out of the 193 countries in the world.. it's the 9thhigest importer... that means there are 184 countries that import lessthan Singapore making them one of the top importers?


----------



## holland (Oct 11, 2005)

I think everyone needs to take a breath for amoment and calm down. That being said Riyon, and Christy youmust realize for this bunny to have those markings that somewhere alongthe way the Dutch gene had to be introduced somehow.Eventhough it is called a "local breed", and it has different coloredparents, and the litter came in all different colors, that most likelyboth parents carried the dutch marking gene for this rabbit with dutchmarkings to be produced.


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, I have an opinion on this topic. My personal opinion keep in mind.

I think a Local Dutch is a rabbit that has the markings of a Dutchwhether or not it has Dutch ancestors.A Local Dutch is arabbit that wouldprobably be classified as a mix but ithappens to look like a Dutch so it is called a Local Dutch. Basically aLocal Dutch would be a "mutt" rabbit that looks like a Dutch. 

I hope thatsome of you understand what I'm trying to say.

Butwhatever the breed may beyou have a gorgeous bunny there!

Lissa


----------



## sharlene (Oct 11, 2005)

I think that is a great way of putting it. In away, this rabbit would be called a dutch by some animal shelters hereas it is indeed dutch marked. As people only had a photo to look at andwere unable to see its size, body shape etc, it was inevitable thatpeople thought it was a dutch.Honestly saying, I would also say it is adutch based on the photos alone! Only the fact that I live in Singaporeand am a Singaporean that I know it is what people call a'local'This `breed' of rabbits has been around since forever andit would be impossible to ever try to trace it. IMO, the firstrabbit imports were meat rabbits like the New Zealand White but werelater crossed with other breeds such as the Dutch when they startedbeing kept as pets too. This could have happened when Singapore wasunder colonial rule.About the rabbit imports to Singapore, as it is afigure from 1988, it may be that Singapore has ceased importing them asmeat. There would be no market for rabbit meat here, IMO. And thechanges in Singapore from 1988 till now are very drastic. While Iwouldn't really mind eating rabbit meat (Ok...I am not too sure aboutthat..), I am not sure what other Singaporeans would feel about that.So far, no one has agreed to go with me to look for any restaurnatserving rabbit meat.Actually, Riyon could have tried posting thistopic in one of our local forums instead as this is a subject that hasbeen asked by many owners wanting to trace their rabbits line, with theever increasing number of people keeping rabbits as pets. However, noone would be able to answer this question correctly, as least no one Iknow can answer or has been able to answer this question. We can onlyanswer with answers we think are likely.I hope everyone feel thatthis thread is interesting. I certainly do!BTW, I know this is out ofpoint but the 'locals' are kept by many responsible people too. Noteveryone who keeps a `local` dump them. To put it that it `always gotabandon by evil pple', `whereby pple always abandon it when it growsup' is not very nice. I do know people who have kept the `locals' tillthey died at 8 years of age.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2005)

I would like to add one thing here.With USA being on the major importer list and knowing that we alsoraise a lot of meat rabbits, I have never seen rabbit meat in stores orrestaurants. I have heard of it in a few, but you just don'tsee it that much. It tends to be in specialty markets orsmall breeders sell live rabbits direct to the consumer, where they arebutchered at home. This is probably why you have never seenrabbit meat in Singapore. It's not that it isn't there, it'sjust that it is more of a specialty meat and you need to be in theright place to see it.


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Lord - the bun is CUTE!! No matter what breed he is!
And Riyon - is that a new bun in your avatar? He looks like a baby chowing down!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> It tends to be in specialty markets or small breeders selllive rabbits direct to the consumer.


I was only aware of this when I read in my local paper in the foodsection, that a high end and very expensiverestaurant served rabbit.However that was served for a limited time before the menu is changedto another product.

Rainbows!


----------



## sharlene (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll start looking in speciality shops. I'll bequite interested to find one. But that's a good point.For example,horse meat is available here but only in a few of the more exclusivejapanese restaurants.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2005)

*sharlene wrote:*


> For example, horse meat is available here but only in a fewof the more exclusive japanese restaurants.


I've been to restaurants that hadBuffalo, Caribou, and organic beef on theirmenus based on the availability.

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *sharlene wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For example,horse meat is available here but only in a few of the more exclusivejapanese restaurants.
> ...



LOL! My inlaws raise buffalo, and when I used to live innorthern Minnesota there where buffalo farms everywhere, and somecaribou too. I can now sometimes find buffalo in grocerystores around here, but the best way to get it is from the person whoraised it.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2005)

I was horrified when I was at Loblaws (majorgrocery store chain up here) and saw rabbit in the meat department.Right next to the chicken and everything else! That was the first timeI had ever seen that and wasn't exactly happy that I had. 

Granted, if I was starving in the woods, yeah, I'd eat anything I couldget my hands on, but I did not need to see that in the grocery store.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 12, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> I was horrified when I was at Loblaws (major grocery storechain up here) and saw rabbit in the meat department. Right next to thechicken and everything else! That was the first time I had ever seenthat and wasn't exactly happy that I had.
> 
> Granted, if I was starving in the woods, yeah, I'd eat anything I couldget my hands on, but I did not need to see that in the grocery store.


I'm right there with you Steph, the worst for me is the Chinatown restaurants that have the carcases hanging in the window. YUCK.


----------



## Riyon (Oct 12, 2005)

haha.. yes. the avatar now is actually the sibling of my black white rabbit. same parent.

but the makings and colour are quite different though.

gosh.. how come this thread is talking about rabbit meat suddenly.:?

but sure its interesting.. kekex..

everyone pls cool down yah?


----------



## Riyon (Oct 12, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I would like to add one thing here. With USA beingon the major importer list and knowing that we also raise a lot of meatrabbits, I have never seen rabbit meat in stores orrestaurants. I have heard of it in a few, but you just don'tsee it that much. It tends to be in specialty markets orsmall breeders sell live rabbits direct to the consumer, where they arebutchered at home. This is probably why you have never seenrabbit meat in Singapore. It's not that it isn't there, it'sjust that it is more of a specialty meat and you need to be in theright place to see it.


i agree with you. but better dun let me see anyone eats rabbit meatinfront of my face.. if not i will really :Xat them.

but i watched from tv that rabbit meat is actually good for our skin.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 12, 2005)

Riyon, that is a super cute avatar!


----------



## Riyon (Oct 12, 2005)

> Actually, Riyon could have tried postingthis topic in one of our local forums instead as this is a subject thathas been asked by many owners wanting to trace their rabbits line, withthe ever increasing number of people keeping rabbits as pets. However,no one would be able to answer this question correctly, as least no oneI know can answer or has been able to answer this question. We can onlyanswer with answers we think are likely.I hope everyone feelthat this thread is interesting. I certainly do!BTW, I know this is outof point but the 'locals' are kept by many responsible people too. Noteveryone who keeps a `local` dump them. To put it that it `always gotabandon by evil pple', `whereby pple always abandon it when it growsup' is not very nice. I do know people who have kept the `locals' tillthey died at 8 years of age.


yes, some people asked before in our local forums, but i was wonderingwhat will other people in other countries esp in this big forum willanswer.

but heys, let this topic be over ya? =]

pictures are really deceiving i guess.


----------



## sharlene (Oct 12, 2005)

*Riyon wrote:*


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wouldlike to add one thing here. With USA being on the majorimporter list and knowing that we also raise a lot of meat rabbits, Ihave never seen rabbit meat in stores or restaurants. I haveheard of it in a few, but you just don't see it that much. Ittends to be in specialty markets or small breeders sell live rabbitsdirect to the consumer, where they are butchered at home.This is probably why you have never seen rabbit meat inSingapore. It's not that it isn't there, it's just that it ismore of a specialty meat and you need to be in the right place to seeit.
> ...




I've read that rabbit meat has a lower cholestral level and is healthier than pork, beef or chicken.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

*christy wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Singapore is a major importer of rabbit meat.
> ...




What is Your Problem?????

Okay, since we're going to call you different names, which identity areyou going to stick with today? Let's see, today are you goingto choose to be:

Christy

Bunrab

Wintermelon

Hollandlops

Sharlene

or Riyon 

or will you just try to create another username.

We're done with you. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm closing this thread since so many of the posters are the same person trying to bait our members.

If you wish to continue this discussion on another thread, please do so.

-Carolyn


----------



## Jas (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi every one.

I would like to know breed of my bunnies Jack & Jill. They are one of New zealand White, Florida white or an American Rabbit. What I understand is that Florida Whites were developed from Newzealand whites and same may be true for American Rabbit though American Rabbits come in different colors. Mine are pure white with red eyes. Here is a pic of them.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 19, 2020)

Jas said:


> Hi every one.
> 
> I would like to know breed of my bunnies Jack & Jill. They are one of New zealand White, Florida white or an American Rabbit. What I understand is that Florida Whites were developed from Newzealand whites and same may be true for American Rabbit though American Rabbits come in different colors. Mine are pure white with red eyes. Here is a pic of them.View attachment 45789


I would post this in a new thread because more people will see it and this thread was last used in 2005. Here is how to do that: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/how-to-post-on-the-forum.92892/.


----------

